# Dogs at Oradour-sur-glane



## padraigpost (Dec 8, 2010)

Can anyone confirm that dogs are not allowed in the martyr village of Oradour- sur- glane, I can understand them not being allowed in the cemetery but I have been told they are not allowed to walk through the ruined village with you, many thanks
Don


----------



## MYFANWY1 (May 9, 2011)

Hi there I'm sure there were dogs walking about when I was there year before last. Google will tel you. Eddie.


----------



## Deno (Jan 17, 2008)

*Animals*

If you check out the website it says animals are not permitted in either the village or the centre.

http://www.oradour.org/en/content/date-et-horaires-douverture


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Deno said:


> If you check out the website it says animals are not permitted in either the village or the centre.
> 
> http://www.oradour.org/en/content/date-et-horaires-douverture


I'm very fond of our dogs, but I wouldn't dream of attempting to take them into the village. It needs to be preserved as well as possible and dog pee wouldn't help with that. Of course you and I would lift any crap, but there are plenty of owners (notably in France) who wouldn't if they thought that they didn't need to or that nobody had seen.


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

wasn't any when we visited 2 years ago, and we didn't take ours in.

even as a dog owner I don't think they should be allowed in even if they are, knowing what France is like for poop, and IMHO its just not the place for them.

john


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Not allowed, security prevented one being taken in when we were there.

Sue


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*dogs*

No, dogs certainly not allowed, we just took it in turns to go into the village whilst the other one sat on the large grass area outside with our dog. Not a problem and I think I liked walking around without the hound so as to better contemplate the events that took place in peace. Its a place for quite contemplation and concentration.

If sitting on the grass is not viable because of wearther etc there is a nice little cafe within 150 yards along the main street, you can just have a coffee or a drink when waiting.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

We were there last April and im sure no dogs were allowed.And as others have said a good thing to protect the village.
Its a very thought provoking place to visit,especially the museum.


----------



## bigtwin (May 24, 2008)

When we were there two years ago, dogs were allowed in the village but not in the museum.

Ian


----------



## padraigpost (Dec 8, 2010)

*Dogs at Oradour -sur-glane*

Many thanks for all replies, I think the best idea is as suggested to take turns at going into the village and the other stay outside to look after the dog, many thanks to all once again.
Don


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

We went there last August don't remember seeing any dogs, one thing that did strike me though was how quiet it was there, plenty of people but just no noise.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

One of the reasons we never take the hound from hell into towns

Firstly I object to dog crap everywhere, he may stand in it

Secondly he doesn't like towns that much

Thirdly, sometimes we need to wander freely without him

And sometimes it is just not appropriate to take dogs

Aldra:wink2:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

aldra said:


> One of the reasons we never take the hound from hell into towns
> 
> Firstly I object to dog crap everywhere, he may stand in it
> 
> ...


Not one Sandra. Four. Duffer.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes four

Dogs are great

But not everywhere

And dog owners need to realise

Not everywhere is suitable for dogs

Run them to exercise 
Then leave them inthe MH
With aircon or open windows
Shadow does not like towns
I love themWithout him

If he is safe

I'm happy
And he his happy to be left behind
Aldra


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

JLO said:


> We went there last August don't remember seeing any dogs, one thing that did strike me though was how quiet it was there, plenty of people but just no noise.


It was the same when we went, I think the sound you hear, or rather don't, is out of respect.


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

iandsm

I think you are right, there is also a lot to take in and think about.


----------

